# Scars Or Markings?



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

The ones on his knee could be either or, imo. The hind leg looks like markings though.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

These look like scars to me.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm in the scars camp. Maybe more from a fungal thing going on than an actual injury.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Totally!
Especially on the back legs.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Another vote for scars on the front (some by a vet), and some hair/skin thing behind.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

The front looks like it could be scarring...the back? Not exactly sure to be honest, kinda looks like markings.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Does he have hairs that sort of spray out of his face marking? (The star) 

If he does, he probably is sabino....

Is he on allbreedpedigree?

The front leg looks like barbed wire scars...the back like sabino markings. My filly has that same marking on her neck and belly. Her dam carries sabino.


----------



## WhimsicalMe (Aug 21, 2016)

@greentree I'll have to look at his star today when I go out. His pedigree is below

Dg Jac Dun It Quarter Horse

It's quite peculiar but either way it doesn't hold any importance just more curiosity for me.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

WhimsicalMe said:


> @greentree I'll have to look at his star today when I go out. His pedigree is below
> 
> Dg Jac Dun It Quarter Horse
> 
> It's quite peculiar but either way it doesn't hold any importance just more curiosity for me.


His maternal grand dam was roan, so that may explain that roan-y mark!


----------



## WhimsicalMe (Aug 21, 2016)

@greentree I was looking at his face marking today and there is definitely some roaning out or spray from his face markings. It's not 'cut and paste' like all the other facial markings I've seen.

You can best see his 'outline' in this pic...


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I just call that mapping--it's common on lots of Paints.


----------



## WhimsicalMe (Aug 21, 2016)

@Zexious Is it common in QHs? I can't recall ever seeing it on any of my mom's horses.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^I don't see why not? They're genetically very similar.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

AQHA mare.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

You can see it better if you bring up the larger picture. It's just where white hair overlaps dark skin.


----------



## WhimsicalMe (Aug 21, 2016)

@JCnGrace Yeah I definitely see it!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I have seen the face markings like that in quarters horses. i have seen larger patches of white on AQHA's also. The old rules you had to register them as paints. Now you can , with DNA, register the horses with larger white as AQHA.
When you look at the quarter horses from when it first started, there are some horses that look appy and pinto.


----------

